# Merrimack, NH seeking Mature Gamers



## Lord Belgar (Aug 27, 2008)

I am currently looking for a couple of mature players (25+) for Dungeons and Dragons 4th Edition and or my World of Darkness chronicle.  Honestly any game is cool by me. 

I currently have 2 players in my group, both 30+.

Games will be played on the Saturday Nights once or twice a month, depending on what the group wants to do.

e-mail me at kdpdribble@comcast.net

Thanks


----------

